# Salam alekom it`s not fair at all



## nader amin (20 ديسمبر 2010)

I don`t know if it`s the right place...
I`m a pilot, I live in Spain, I tried so hard to find a job here in Spain, but it`s impossible because of my name, and because I`m a muslim.
I went to Egypt, I found a hell a lot of pilots from everywhere in the world working in my country.
It`s not fair that they never let me work here and they go to my country and they are very very welcome.
Anyway, I would like to know where I can write about that somewhere else.
Thank you.


----------



## وسيمووو (20 ديسمبر 2010)

al salam alikom 
first i hope u great 
then i wish this website can help u to find a job 
because my friend's also pilot and he said to me it's so hard to find 
a job in any airline 
but he said to me before about this website that is useful to find a job 
i hope that help u 
http://www.findapilot.com/job_results.php?category=Airline​​and by the way, nowday all the apply for the job by the internet ​u can search in any website for any airline ​​and i wish for u a good luck ​​​


----------



## nader amin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

وسيمووو thank you 
but in this website , they want to cheat on people, theyre`s a hundred of work for pilot, and this is impossible.
And you have to pay to apply, fucking shit.
thank you.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام عليكم معلش ياكابتن بتأسفلك نيابة عن البلد بس كلنا واقعين فى نفس المشكلة و مهندسين طيران كتير وطيارين ومهندسين خدموا البلد فى الجيش وبعد كده ع الرصيف ومش لاقيين اى شغل ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Omar Sawalha (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ليش ما ادور على مواقع شركات الطيران


----------



## Omar Sawalha (26 ديسمبر 2010)

www.rj.com
الملكية الاردنية


----------



## Omar Sawalha (26 ديسمبر 2010)

www.rf.jo
الصقر الملكي للطيران


----------



## Omar Sawalha (26 ديسمبر 2010)

www.arabwings.com.jo
الاجنحة العربية للطيران


----------



## nader amin (12 يناير 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> سلام عليكم معلش ياكابتن بتأسفلك نيابة عن البلد بس كلنا واقعين فى نفس المشكلة و مهندسين طيران كتير وطيارين ومهندسين خدموا البلد فى الجيش وبعد كده ع الرصيف ومش لاقيين اى شغل ربنا يوفقك


Salam alekom, it means my situation is better because I still have work here in Europe - private work I have a small airplane and i give lessons to people who want to renew their license or something like this. Anyway thank you, hope to get a better situation in Egypt (I doubt it).
Thank you very much -


----------



## haytham jana (19 مايو 2011)

i hope you find job الله كريم


----------

